# The Enemy Within: Shadows Over Bögenhafen



## Dr Simon (May 31, 2011)

*The Enemy Within: Shadows Over Bögenhafen*

*The Enemy Within, Part 2: Shadows Over Bögenhafen*

First Thread

The _Berebeli_ comes in to dock at the wharves of Bögenhafen. The waterfront of this walled town is lined with narrow-fronted buildings and warehouses. Josef explains that the town council charges tax per foot of frontage, hence the buildings here are long and thin.

"They'd tax your farts if they could figure out a way," says Josef, "and then make a law forcing you to serve beans with every meal. Still, all told you can still turn a good profit in this town. Trade from all over the western edges of the Empire passes through here and the Merchant's Guild is on of the most powerful in town."

As the _Berebeli_ is made fast to the wharf, Josef indicates a nearby building, narrow and step-roofed in the Marienburg style. 

"The offices of the Haagen family," he explains. "I've got business there selling my cargo, and it might take the rest of the day. Everyone else will be off enjoying the Schaffenfest." He sighs wistfully. "You may as well go and see the fair whilst you're here," he says. "It's definitely not to be missed. And who knows, maybe you'll find some of your Purple Wotsits there."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

found new thread


[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aaryn isn't really the leader type. He's probably going to be busy nosing through his books until he's nudged in the direction of Shaffenfest which is clearly where the hook is leading us.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2011)

The Map looks very much like Korvosa 

"We should stay together. Just in case. You go with your work, we'll find you again some time this evening. Unless you're staying somewhere particular while you're here?" runepriest asks Josef

Turning toward the party
"So, what say you, let's find a place to wash and let's enjoy festivities before we can see what befell that noble idiot. Or we find his people." Kildrak indicates Hans with a wave of his hand.

OOC: What do you all think of tribal feats? Enduring mountain gives +2 to surge value +1 for every other character in the group (and others have similar cumulative effects like increased damage or skills)


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 2, 2011)

Garold shakes Joseph's hand warmly, but offers a quick warning, "Be careful old friend.  Those cultists likely have eyes everywhere.  Don't be talking about what you've learned or throwing around that name.  Watch your back, and I don't think you should venture into town by yourself, always keep someone with you."

He then gathers his gear, "Aye, Kildrak, let's go see what this festival is about."

[sblock=ooc] I don't know much about the tribal feats, I thought they were for barbarians so I kind of just ignore them [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not so keen on taking tribal feats now. Perhaps after Expertise, Superior Defenses, Toughness ...


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 2, 2011)

Aaryn sighs, closes his spellbook and places it in his backpack, which he slings around his shoulder and then follows after Kildrak.







*OOC:*


As a newbie to 4e I don't even know what book the tribal feats are in, let alone what they do. Besides I've got enough plans for Aaryn's feats for the time being. On top of that, I don't quite consider us a "tribe" yet.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 7, 2011)

"Don't you worry about me, Master Garold, I'll be fine," says Josef. "And you're all more than welcome to stay on the old barge tonight if you prefer, better than some flea-bitten inn anyway."

As Josef predicted, most of Bögenhafen's citizenry have gone to the fair, leaving the streets quiet and the buildings closed. On the way through town you notice the impressive temple to Sigmar, and the expensive town houses around Adel Ring bearing guild markers - clearly the town is not lacking for wealth.

The Schaffenfest itself is a sprawling affair of tents and stalls outside the city wall. Sounds and smells assail from all sides. The fair is flanked by the livestock markets (from whence it gets its name) to the north, and jousting lists to the south-west. In between are beer tents, stalls selling everything from carpets from Araby to meat pies, gaming booths offering vast prizes for little effort, fortune tellers and people of all social classes rubbing shoulders.

Near the centre of the fair is an ornately decorated marquee flanked by town guards, with a set of stocks outside currently housing a scruffy-looking dwarf. Not far from this, a muscle-bound man stands stripped to the waist in a wrestling ring, a barker exhorting people to take him on for a prize of 5 Crowns. Nearby, another showman barker is attempting to entice people to a freakshow. Another dwarf, with an eyepatch, parades a small three-legged goblin on a leash.

"Step right up and make yourself five Crowns! That's right sir, five whole Crowns for no more than a few minutes mild exertion! All you need to do is last three minutes in the ring with the champion here! Five crowns if you last three minutes, ten if you defeat the champion within that time!"

"Roll up, roll up! In just one hour from now you will witness the most original and astounding display of zoological curiosities ever placed on exhibition in the entire length and breadth of the Empire! Doctor Malthusius' Zoocopia, gather for your education, entertainment and edification from the far corners of the Known World!"

"Hot pies! Get yer hot pies, they're lovely!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim is drawn to the wrestling contest, but he will wait to see a match before trying anything himself.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2011)

"I may have a try at that wrestler," Hans declares.  "I'm gonna watch him first, though.  These types usually have a trick or two up their sleeves."

Hans makes his way to the wrestling ring and watches a few matches before deciding what to do.


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 10, 2011)

Garold happily takes in the sights and sounds of the fair.  He notices his companions eyeing the wrestler and sees the look in Hans's eye.

"I don't think that would be wise Herr Leiberung.  That might draw the wrong kind of attention."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2011)

Kildrak get closer to the announcer
"Is this a wrestling, boxing or whatever works match?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2011)

"Ah-ha! Do we have a contestant?" the showman says as Kildrak approaches him. "We have rules, sir, but they are few." He gives a theatrical wink. "No weapons but what the gods have given you. No magic. No punching below the belt, no biting, no gouging. Victory is determined by a pin, a submission or a knockout. Interested? Spend 5 shillings, win 5 Crowns. I'm sure a doughty dwarf such as yourself knows a good investment when he sees one!"

[sblock=Gorim]
The wrestler is a burly human - plenty of muscle but perhaps little speed and finesse. He is stood in one corner of the ring looking tired, but Gorim can tell that this is feigned.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 15, 2011)

Aaryn pushes his way to the front and shoves his pack as well as his sheathed sword into Hans' surprised hands. He then pulls out a gold coin and places it in the hand of the crier. "Double the wager and we have a fight. Come tackle me if you dare, strongman!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2011)

"A challenger has appeared!" cries the show barker. "Step up, son, and show the ladies and gentlemen what you are made of! You may like to leave any weapons with your friends there, make yourself comfortable."

He turns to the crowd and raises his voice.

"Ladies and Gentlemen! Roll up one and all! See the mighty Crusher Braugen, unbeaten champion of the Schaffenfest, as he attempts to defend his title against the wiliest warrior of the elven lands..." he leans over to Aaryn and asks, sotto voce, "...what did you say your name was, lad?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2011)

"Crazy elf." mutters the runepriest, but waits to see what the mage has planned.


----------



## FourMonos (Jun 16, 2011)

"That was unexpected," Garold mutters.

He steps closely to the elf, whispering, "Take in the surroundings, use them to your advantage.  A post can support you for extra power on a punch.  Trip him up in the ropes."

[sblock=ooc] Garold has improved resourcful presence: if you use an action point to make an attack, if you hit it does 5 more damage, if you miss you gain 5 THP [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 16, 2011)

"Names are unimportant," the elf mutters. "Your introduction was fine." He then sheds his robe and cloak to reveal his bare chest. He is of young build and attractive, but hardly toned or muscled, a clear contrast to the burly strong man. Yet the elf shows steely resolve before the man.







*OOC:*


So what now, Dr Simon? Initiative?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Good luck! And remember, no magic!"

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2011)

"Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to the Shaffenfest Slamfest!" calls the barker. "In the red corner, the defending champion! That Mighty Man-Mountain of Multitudinous Muscle, Crusherrrrr Braugennnnnn!"

The champion steps forward with a confident swagger, giving a bit of a gun show to the audience and flexing his slab-like pectorals.

"In the blue corner, our brave challenger. He's lean and keen, he's an exotic enigma from the elven lands, Ladies and Gentlemen, the Elf With No Naaaaame!"

A ripple of applause for Aaryn.

The showman hops out of the ring and lifts up an outsized hourglass. 

"Gentlemen," he says loudly. Ostentatiously he turns over the hourglass and slams it down onto his table. "Begin!"

Crusher goes into a fighting stance and approaches Aaryn carfeully. The two circle each other in the ring, sizing each other up.

"Two Crowns says the champion KOs your friend," says a townsman next Hans.

[sblock=OOC]
Aaryn wins initiative - he can either take the fight to Crusher or wait to see what the champ does before reacting. This is run as a typical combat, although damage is nonlethal. I may even put up a map.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 17, 2011)

Aaryn nimbly dances around the ring, casually, yet cautiously all at once, which is impossible to do unless you are an elf of course. He keenly eyes his opponent with interest, looking for a weakness. All warriors have a weakness...







*OOC:*


For the first round, Aaryn will make an Arcana check as a minor action to see if he detects the presence of a conjuration or zone. He then makes an Insight check as a minor action to determine his opponent's next intended mode of attack. For his standard action, he readies to counter with an unarmed strike (kick or punch, depending on the situation) if the man comes within striking range.

Edit: Assuming Monster Knowledge checks are free, Aaryn will also make a Nature check to see whether this "man" is truly just a man.


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2011)

Hans watches the action from close to the ring.  He is specifically watching for any shenanigans - magical or otherwise - that could affect the outcome of the match.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 20, 2011)

Crusher and Aaryn circle each other for a bit. Crusher makes a few feints in Aaryn's direction and the elf retaliates with some inexpert looking punches and kicks. Then the champion suddenly lunges forwards. Aaryn catches him with a well-placed elbow strike and tries to dart aside, but the champion suddenly grabs him in an armlock.

[sblock=OOC]
Aaryn can't detect anything magical, Crusher seems like a perfectly normal human being, albeit muscle-bound. He can tell that the champion is feigning his initial strikes, and that he is holding back.

*Aaryn* - unarmed strike on Crusher 18+9=19 vs AC, hits for 1d4=4 damage.

*Crusher* - grab attemp on Aaryn, succeeds. Aaryn is grabbed and _immobilized_.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 20, 2011)

"Nice trick," Aaryn says as he allows the man to grab him, "but you should know that elves cannot be grasped so easily. I need not even use magic to escape your hold." One second, Aaryn is in the man's clutches, the next he has vanished and appeared directly behind the man, delivering a swift kick in retort. Seeing his attack is easily dodged, he cunningly strikes again with a heroic effort. But it seems luck is not with him, as the man soon notices his location after the first attack and turns to dodge effectively.







*OOC:*


Move: Fey Step to behind the man
Standard: unarmed strike
Action Point: unarmed strike
Unfortunately, I doubt my unarmed strike bonus is as high as +9, unless you are going to be generous and allow me to use my Int bonus for attack rolls. Best I can do with an unarmed strike is probably +0 since my Str is -1 and my level bonus is +1.

I am assuming that a racial power is not considered magic.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 21, 2011)

"He's a slippery one, The Elf With No Name, folks," calls the barker. "Moves so fast you can barely see him. Will he be able to last the distance?"

Crusher again falls to circling Aaryn, then suddenly rushes in with more force than last time. He slams into the elf and grabs him again, this time with more force and less accuracy.

[sblock=OOC]
Although both of Aaryn's attacks missed, because of Garold's presence he gains 5 temporary HP for his missed action point roll.

*Crusher* - Grappling Strike on Aaryn, hits for 5 damage and grabs Aaryn. Aaryn is _immobilized_ again.

DC for any kind of escape attempt is 16.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 22, 2011)

Aaryn tries his best to wrangle free of the brute, thinking that being in his grasp is not in his best interest. He then throws a punch, aiming for the man's jaw.







*OOC:*


Move: escape
Standard: unarmed strike


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2011)

Aaryn fails to break free from Crucher's grasp, and his punch lands feebly and without effect. With a grin and a theatrical roar, Crusher runs at the ropes with Aaryn still in his grasp and slams him into side of the ring. He lets go and steps back, basking in the approval of the crowds.

[sblock=OOC]
*Aaryn* - attack and escape attempt fail.

*Crusher* - Slamming Rush on Aaryn for 7 damage, but Aaryn is no longer grabbed.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 29, 2011)

Aaryn wipes some blood dripping from his mouth and flings his arm to the side. He stares down the man, then shouts a challenge to the man, "I think we can all see you are a stronger fighter in hand-to-hand combat. But of course you are in your element, whilest I have both hands tied behind my back. Were we to compete on a level playing field, I wonder would you fare so well? I offer you this challenge. Ten crowns says that you could not resist even one of my spells. If you resist, you get my gold and I concede defeat. But if you fail, I win the challenge. Come now, you're not afraid of one little spell are you?"







*OOC:*


I'll roll an Intimidate check if it will help... *cross fingers*


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

"Hey! No magic! No magic! That's the rules!" shouts the barker from the ringside. Crusher gives him a blank look like a bull appraising a passerby. He turns to Aaryn and, in a voice like a bag of rocks, says 

"Let's see what you've got." 

He adopts a ready stance as if he could block Aaryn's spell with his fists.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 1, 2011)

Aaryn calls upon the spirits of the wind and the keepers of the earth to his power. He holds his hands out open-palm to the sky at his side as he closes his eyes and begins to mutter magical words of great power. The wind whirls around him as he opens his eyes to reveal they have changed a deep and radiant blue. He stares at Crusher and exerts his will against him, seeking to overwhelm the mighty brawler with a tide of magical weariness.







*OOC:*


Cast Sleep.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 4, 2011)

"Is that the best..." says Crusher, before collapsing onto the floor of the ring.

The crowd erupts into uproar, some cheering the elf, others complaining loudly about the use of magic.

"That doesn't count, you broke the rules!" shouts the barker from the ringside. He pushes through to see to his champion.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 4, 2011)

"Don't be ridiculous, he asked for permission and he got it. Crusher accepted the challenge and failed." dwarven judge comments
"Just like the elf failed in hand to hand combat." he adds in all fairness.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 4, 2011)

"Keep the sovereign, barker. My point is made," Aaryn says while donning his robe and taking up his equipment.

"Fisticuffs," he mutters while walking away to look at other attractions in the carnival, "how primitive."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 4, 2011)

As the barker splutters in confusion, Crusher starts snoring and the crowd excitedly debate the actions of "The Elf With No Name".

The other highlights on offer nearby at the Schaffenfest seem to be Dr. Malthusius' Zoocopia, where a show is just beginning not far from the wrestling ring, or the beer tent, which probably has the largest proportion of the overall attendence of the fair, but there are the jousting lists, the livestock market and plenty of smaller stalls to maintain interest. Also not far from the beer tent is the festival court, where a crowd of urchins are hurling rotten vegetables at a dwarf in the stocks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> ... Also not far from the beer tent is the festival court, where a crowd of urchins are hurling rotten vegetables at a dwarf in the stocks.












*OOC:*


Real dwarf/Dawi or a small human?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 5, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Real dwarf/Dawi or a small human?




OOC: A real dwarf, as in race. Assume that's what I mean unless otherwise qualified.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Hey, you runts. Let the dwarf be!"
Gorim tries to help the dwarf in the stocks.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2011)

"What have you done to land into such position?"


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 5, 2011)

Garold shoo's the urchins away from the dwarf in stockades, listening to the conversation among the dwarves.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 5, 2011)

The children run off laughing and making rude gestures.

The dwarf looks up through bleary eyes. His beard is matted with rotten fruit and he smells like he's not had a bath since forever.

"Ah, y'r honours," he mumbles, in a wheedling voice slightly slurred by alcohol. "Jus' a little misunderstandin'. Ye wouldn't... ye wouldn't happen to have a gold crown on y'r persons, would ye? Jus' a single crown, to pay me debts?"

This is in Old Worlder, not the dwarven language.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2011)

"Would that get you out of that?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 5, 2011)

"Aye sir, and it would. If ye'd be so good to pay 'em in there." He gestures as best he can towards the tent behind the stocks. The town coat of arms hangs over the entrance, which is flanked by two halberd-carrying guards.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2011)

Approaching the guards

"Excuse me, could you tell me what this one here had done? Is lack of money only thing he's guilty of?"


OOC: Kildrak is willing to pay for someone fallen on hard times, but not for trouble maker or drunk. Whatever his crime is, he will pay, get the dwarf out and then take him somewhere private for a lecture in dwarven language


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 6, 2011)

"Oh, him? That's just old Gottrii. Drunk as usual," sniffs the guard. Kildrak manages to settle to bail with the magistrate on duty inside the "festival court", and, as the guards are unlocking the stocks and Gottrii is fawning gratefully over Kildrak, there comes a shout from nearby.

Hans, who has been scanning the crowd for signs of trouble, notices a commotion over by Dr. Malthusius's Zoocopia. A little three-legged goblin, perhaps little more than a snotling really, has broken away from the dwarf handler and is scampering through the crowd.

"Stop him!" shouts a man who must be Dr. Malthusius. "A reward to anyone who catches that goblin!"


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 6, 2011)

"Egads! That goblin could hurt someone!"

Garold takes off after the goblin, hoping to close the distance quickly.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 6, 2011)

"Here's your chance to redeem your good fortune, clansman, go for it!" priest urges the dwarf drawing a quick rune of healing to get him on his way. As a byproduct, all his allies hit more powerfuly for a short time

"Don't kill it!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 7, 2011)

The dwarf, Gottri, looks at Kildrak stupidly.

"'M very thirsty," he mumbles. "C'n ye spare us a few shillings?"

Meanwhile, Garold is in pursuit of the little creature, which although small and with a strange hop-and-skip gait due to its three legs, has a head start and has the advantage that people get out of its way, whereas Garold has to shoulder his way through gawkers.

He almost makes it, though, but as the mutant goblin reaches the town walls it squeezes through a broken grating at the base of the walls and is gone.

Dr. Malthusius and his dwarf arrive, breathless. Some of the festival guards trot over too.

"That's torn it," says one of them. "The little bugger's gone into the sewers."

"My gracious thanks for your athletic endeavours on my behalf, my friend," says Dr. Malthusius to Garold. "I will offer you a most generous bounty if you were to consider continuing your pursuit of yon wayward beastie."


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 7, 2011)

"Well, I'm really just worried about what the trouble the little bugger will cause if left alone in the sewers."

Garold pulls his sword and straps on his shield, "Can you see if you can get me a large sack, Sir?  I am going to see if I can bring it back alive."









*OOC:*


Anyone close by that wants to accompany Garold?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 7, 2011)

"Goblins in sewers will not do. Consider him captured. Have my bounty ready," Aaryn exclaims quite matter-of-factly without even bothering to discuss the matter with his traveling companions. After making off in the direction of the sewers he turns back to look at them, opening his hands out in front of him and glowering as if to say, _"well, are you coming or not?"_


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 7, 2011)

"You're shame to our people, drunk! Be grateful we got you out of that torture device and begone!

Why are we pursuing this? Lone goblin cannot do much, especially disfigured one. Leave it to his meager existance."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"He will most likely get eaten down there by rats or worse.
It's not about preventing a danger but recovering property."
Gorim says, but ready to follow, if the others do.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 8, 2011)

"Nay, I'll not have any mischief or foul deed's the goblin performs in the future on my conscious.  I'm going after it, I hope you'll join me."

Garold pulls the sewer grate open a bit more so he can squeeze inside the sewer and starts down after the goblin.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 8, 2011)

"'Old on, 'old on," says the guard. "We can't have citizens just wandering into the sewers without authorisation. We'll have to sort this out with the magistrate first."

"My dear fellow, time is of the utmost if these stout yeoman are to recover my valuable property," says Dr. Malthusius.

"Won't take long sir, we can use the festival court," replies the guard. He points to the nearby tent. He positions himself in front of the grating; a strong hint to anyone not to try to get past.

(Not that anyone could, very easily. Not only is the opening small, but the rusted grating over it makes it smaller still. The goblin was small and lithe to be able to squeeze through. For a normal-sized human it would be a feat of contortion to follow it by the same route).

Gottri mutters something incomprehensible at Kildrak and wanders off in the direction of the beer tent.

[sblock=OOC]
The grating is a breathing hole for the sewers. Anyone who wants to try an Acrobatics check (aided by the Escape Artist feat if you have it) can try to get in that way, otherwise you will need to find another way in. You can, of course, disobey the town guard and not follow them if you want.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2011)

"Of course we will follow the procedure. Why don't you take our names and collect the papers and let us in immediately so we don't loose the creature? When we return, we'll collect the papers. Is that possible?"


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 8, 2011)

"Fine, fine, how long will this take?" Garold puts away his sword and storms off toward the tent indicated.

He calls back to Dr. Malthusius, "Get the bag! I'll be back in a moment."


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 8, 2011)

Aaryn rolls his eyes and mutters, "damn bureaucracy."

Then, tapping his foot, he looks on towards the tent and then back at the grating. "Well now get on with it," he says to no one in particular. He knows he's no diplomat and chances are he'll just be in the way if he tries to expedite things.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2011)

Magistrate Heinz Richter listens to Dr. Malthusius's story of the goblin runaway, then any witness testimony, whilst his scribe carefully writes it all down. Precious time passes before the Magistrate finally ratifies an expedition into the sewers, and authorises a reward of 50 Crowns for the return of the goblin, dead or alive. This is on top of Dr. Malthusius' offer of 50 Crowns for the return of the goblin alive.

The two guards take any volunteers to a manhole cover inside Bögenhafen, the nearest access point to the breathing vent where the goblin entered. Here, a set of rungs lead down to where the sewer vaulting opens out. A ladder is lowered down; this hooks to the bottom set of rungs and stands on the walkway along the edge of the sewer.

Once all the volunteers are inside, the guards close the manhole cover, with a final call of "Good hunting!". The only light is that from the torches that you have. The squeaking of rats echoes eerily down the tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]
You are at a T-shaped intersection, the "leg" of the T leads back towards the stink-pipe, the "crossbar" running roughly north-south. 

The town, and Dr. Malthusius, are willing to provide mundane equipment such as torches, rope, Garold's requested sack, etc., so state if you need anything.

It would be good to say who is carrying any light sources, also a Perception roll from everyone.

I've attached the sewer tunnel diagrams, less for any need to but more to demonstrate how insanely detailed some of this material is. You are currently in a "major" sewer tunnel, which has walkways along the sides wide enough for people to travel in single file.

I'm assuming that all player characters are coming along on this venture, say if not.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll work on getting Kildrak up to level on RG so you can check it before next combat starts. Except for one utility, not much has changed


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 12, 2011)

Aaryn waves his hand over his orb chanting _"lumina arcata,"_ causing his orb to glow brightly illuminating the path ahead of him. "Shall we proceed?" He is prepared to take point heading north, which seems the most obvious path of travel for the goblin, if no one else will. Otherwise he will remain a step or two behind whoever leads.







*OOC:*


Since we have had the time for a short rest, Aaryn will expend 2 healing surges to bring him back to full hp. Currently 24/24 hp with 4/6 healing surges remaining. He casts light upon his orb once in the sewers.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 12, 2011)

"I'll go first. Be careful."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Sorry, I need both hands to swing my weapon and no way I'm going in front of the light. My body's shadow will obscure my way and my silhouette will be an easy target... Or can you put your light on my hammer? I this case I will lead us."
Gorim explains and asks the high elf.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] Garold will take the bag, 50 feet of rope and 3 torches, just in case. How much of an athletics check do you need to jump 5 feet? Not much, right? [/sblock]

"Here we go," Garold leaps to the opposite side of the sewer so their is room to spread out. He holds one of the torches in his shield hand, which likely means he'll have to drop it if he needs to defend himself. He walks about five feet in front of everyone on the opposite side.

[sblock=Garold Riechenberg]
Garold Riechenberg, Walord, level 2
[sblock=Resourceful Presence] An ally who can see Garold and uses an AP gains a damage bonus if they hit of +5.  If they miss, they gain 5 THP [/sblock]
ABILITY SCORES: Str 18, Con 13, Dex 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 14.

AC: 19 Fort: 17 Reflex: 16 Will: 15
HP: 30 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 7

POWERS
At-Will: Wolf Pack Tactics, Direct the Strike, Rousing Assault
Encounter: Shielded Assault, Shake It Off
Daily: Lead by Example
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 12, 2011)

"Gorim, you've spent too much time out of our tunnels. If you go in front of the light you want get blinded by it's glare and the light it gives off is enough for our eyes. Maybe we should have sunrod ready, just in case."

comments Kildrak as he takes the lead, his shield up.


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2011)

Hans watches, bemused, as his fellows scramble into the sewers.  He has no interest in chasing the goblin for the amusement of some petty merchant.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 12, 2011)

OOC: And so the Hans dissapears killed by secretive society or two while on his own


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


That would be an interesting plot twist


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2011)

Aaryn, Kildrak, Gorim and Garold enter the sewers whilst Hans waits above. As Aaryn is about to lead off down the northern junction, Kildrak notices spots of green goblin blood dribbled on the walkways on the sewers leading east and south.

[sblock=OOC]
So Hans isn't tempted by the 100GC reward? In which case he's free to do whatever he likes up above whilst the others are below.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 15, 2011)

Aaryn pauses briefly to examine his surroundings as Kildrak slows.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


So did I spot anything? I got a pretty good roll.


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Aaryn, Kildrak, Gorim and Garold enter the sewers whilst Hans waits above. As Aaryn is about to lead off down the northern junction, Kildrak notices spots of green goblin blood dribbled on the walkways on the sewers leading east and south.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> So Hans isn't tempted by the 100GC reward? In which case he's free to do whatever he likes up above whilst the others are below.
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*


100gp isn't much in the D&D economy.  Unless we're changing how much stuff costs...

If that IS a lot of money, Hans would go into the sewers with the rest of them.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2011)

Aaryn sees the blood trail that Kildrak pointed out. To him it looks like whatever left it (and it is the green of ork/goblin blood) was heading east to south. Beyond that, just the group's own dancing shadows in the torchlight.

[sblock=Insight]
No changes to prices, no, although effectively things that have a price in CP and SP are relatively slightly cheaper since there are 12 (copper) pence to 1 (silver) shilling and 20 shillings to 1 (gold) crown. If I still had my old WH rulebook I'd check on prices in there to see if the base D&D prices are worth changing, but the setting is generally fairly stingy for treasure so I'd say not.
It isn't a _massive_ reward (if a showman can afford half of it it can't be), but neither by the standards of the setting is it _that_ paltry. You can still follow or not as you wish.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well 100 gp is a lot more than we've seen so far and it would go a good way towards putting us where we are assumed to be for a "standard" 4e D&D campaign. Right now we are trailing quite a bit.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 20, 2011)

Aaryn takes the lead and follows the blood drops, although he has a pretty bad feeling about the whole thing. He doesn't remember the goblin bleeding last time he saw it. Not that a bloody goblin is a bad thing.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2011)

OOC: I'm going to assume that Hans isn't in the sewers unless I hear otherwise.

Aaryn follows the trail of blood. It isn't a lot of blood. A few spots every few paces, the kind of flow from a minor scratch or a nose bleed, not from a life-threatning wound. Likely the goblin injured itself in the escape. Probably...

The trail follows the main tunnel of the sewer, which the dwarves notice gradually curves to the right. Many smaller, minor, sewers branch off from the main tunnel; little more than small pipes. The goblin would be able to fit in them easily, the rest of you less so but it would be possible. And here you lose the trail.

OOC: Another Perception check might discern it again. Open to suggestions for other skill checks.

[sblock=Hans]
Hans notices an inn, The Crossed Pikes, near to where the others have entered the sewers. As evening is now beginning to set in, the inn is getting busy with those coming from the festival. But what his trained eye spots are some chalk marks discreetly etched near the door, that denote that the building is a safe house for thieves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: I'm going to assume that Hans isn't in the sewers unless I hear otherwise.
> [sblock=Hans]
> Hans notices an inn, The Crossed Pikes, near to where the others have entered the sewers. As evening is now beginning to set in, the inn is getting busy with those coming from the festival. But what his trained eye spots are some chalk marks discreetly etched near the door, that denote that the building is a safe house for thieves.
> [/sblock]




Hans decides NOT to get his clothes dirty and instead heads to the Crossed Pikes, a nearby inn.  Inside, Hans will find a table where he can sit with his back to the wall and watch the front door.  He will order a modest ale and wait for his companions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Not very perceptive, Gorim tries to use his knowledge in navigating underground to discern the logical route of the goblin.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 23, 2011)

Garold follows the more finely tuned eyes of the dwarves and elf.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 24, 2011)

Aaryn looks around carefully for the trail, making sure to keep his light active at all times. "Drat it all. Seems to have escaped us for the moment. Gorim, what do you estimate his next logical step to be?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2011)

OOC: Forgot the elven bonus so should be 17...


"I don't think we can follow it through this muck. But I don't see what else can we do. Let's just pick a direction, preferably one that leads out of the city."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorim assesses the sewer tunnels. There is one main route, the larger tunnel that you are in, which has a slight downward gradient and an easy route along the walkways. Although the goblin could fit down the sie tunnels, goblins generally take the easiest route, so, logically, it should lead stright on. Or so he guesses.

Working on this, Kildrak soon picks up the trail a little further down the sewer tunnel, and you follow it along the main tunnel to, surprisingly, a door set in the wall of the sewer. An old, slime-covered door with a small grating at about eye height. There are traces of goblin blood beneath it, and a small smeary foot-print halfway up the door.

Meanwhile, Hans enjoys the atmosphere of the Crossed Pikes, which is full of revellers fresh from the fair. The barman comes over to his table in one of the quieter moments to collect his empty beer mug. 

"Get you another?" he asks. Hans notices that the man has a tattoo of a dagger on the back of his right hand, marking him as a member of a thieves guild.


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Meanwhile, Hans enjoys the atmosphere of the Crossed Pikes, which is full of revellers fresh from the fair. The barman comes over to his table in one of the quieter moments to collect his empty beer mug.
> 
> "Get you another?" he asks. Hans notices that the man has a tattoo of a dagger on the back of his right hand, marking him as a member of a thieves guild.




"Oh, yes, fine sir.  I like this ale.  Is it brewed locally?  You know, I hear that certain businesses have been hit hard by some protection rackets.  I hope yours isn't one of them."









*OOC:*


Hans, while he fully realizes that he's dealing with a member of the thieves guild, is trying to play coy and see what information he can get from the barkeep on the local scene.  I'll roll a Bluff check if that's needed to pull this off.

LOL well scratch that idea!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim takes a long look at the slime, drawing from his knowledge how to heal poisons and acid burns to deduce if it is save to touch.

[sblock=OOC]
Call him either Dr Watson or simply The Doctor 

If what I try is impossible with heal, use an appropriate skill with the roll, please.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 26, 2011)

OOC: I'd say Dungeoneering is the traditional skill for recognising slimes, moulds and fungus. Nature would probably work too.

Gorim reckons that the slime is harmless. Through the barred window of the door he can make out a dark room beyond. Something glitters on the floor.

Meanwhile:
"I wouldn't know owt about that," says the barman. He eyes Hans suspiciously. "That sounds like the sort of thing a person shouldn't go around talking about, if you get my meaning."


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 26, 2011)

Garold gets ready, shield up, for when the door is opened.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 26, 2011)

"Get ready. Here we go!"

Kildrak opens the door, entering first.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Meanwhile:
> "I wouldn't know owt about that," says the barman. He eyes Hans suspiciously. "That sounds like the sort of thing a person shouldn't go around talking about, if you get my meaning."




"I s'pose not, friend," Hans replies.  "Looks like a lively place here.  A bit of a sordid crowd, but that's what makes things interesting, right?"

Hans looks around the tavern.  "I hear there might be a nobleman, pretending to be one of us, hiding out in this place.  Don't s'pose you've heard anything about that?"









*OOC:*


Attempting Streetwise this time, to see if he knows anything.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 28, 2011)

Sewers:

The door opens into a room about 25 ft. deep and 15 ft. wide, maybe a little larger. Bringing more light it you can see that a large pentagram has been drawn on the floor, with the words "Ordo Septinarius" written around the outside. It is encircled in a ring of copper, and takes up pretty much all of the end of the room nearest to you. At each point it the pentagram is a silver candlestick, the source of the glinting, each holding a single black (unlit) candle. On the far side of the room stands a wardrobe. Near the middle of the pentagram is a dark stain partially obscuring the lines of the pentagram, and resting on this is a small pelvis bone, with three leg-sockets.

Hans:

"Ah, so you're one of Ranald's Brotherhood* are you," says the barman. "Well why didn't you say in the first place? I've heard nowt of any nobleman in disguise. Why don't you come out the back for an exchange of info. You'll need to know the rules if you're new in town."

*Ranald, god of luck and therefore by extension tricksters, gamblers and thieves. Ranald's Brotherhood is simply an informal term for such people in general, and not indicative of an actual organisation.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 28, 2011)

Stopping in place at the sight, Kildrak prevents others from getting into the room.

"Ah, runes. Poor thing entered the pentagram. Let's hope he didn't break the magic of it. Aaryn, step up, but carefuly, let's see if we can read this."


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 28, 2011)

Garold, not familiar with magic, seems a little confused.

He whispers, "Do you mean that the goblin walked into that pentogram and was destroyed?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 29, 2011)

"I commend you for your talented ability to state the obvious," Aaryn says to Garold. "I'm certain in time it will blossom into full-blown reason."

The high elf flashes a wry smile and a wink to Garold before proceeding to kneel down to examine the pentagram, "However, I admit this is a bit of a surprise. I do wonder what a thing like this is doing here in the sewers..."







*OOC:*


Aaryn will carefully examine the object and its trappings using his skill in Arcana to discern its nature.


----------



## FourMonos (Jul 29, 2011)

It's a good thing it is so dark in the room, otherwise the deep red color that overtook Garold's face would have been apparent to everyone.  

He looks about the room looking for any signs of other entrances.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 1, 2011)

Aaryn has time to determine that the circle forms part of a warding ritual, designed in this case to keep something in rather than out. The words "Ordo Septinarius" mean nothing to anyone, other than the evident fact that it refers to an "Order of Seven", whatever that may be.

But before any further exploration can occur, the darkness insidet he circle seems to flow together and coalesce into a roughly man-shaped figure, except 8 ft. tall with wings and claws, and no face. Its skin is night-black and shiny, and seems to shift as if other things are writhing around beneath it. The aura of wrongness about it is almost palpable.

"Leave This Place!" it intones in a sepulchral voice. 

[sblock=OOC]
*Fearsome Presence* attack on all present, succeeds against Aaryn, Gorim and Kildrak but fails against Garold. 

Aaryn, Gorim and Kildrak are currently at -2 to attacks and defences (save ends), and also gain 1 insanity point. More on these later. This is a *Fear* effect, so let me know if any of you have defences against such  things and I'll recalculate.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 1, 2011)

"There is nothing we can do here. We'll mark the door and return to the city to report. Having some kind of demon bound in the sewers is not really good to have. Imagine the havoc it would wreck above."


----------



## FourMonos (Aug 2, 2011)

Garold raises his shield and sword and puts himself at the edge of the circle, trying to place himself between the demonic creature and his comrades.

"Begone foul fiend!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


What is the duration of the penalties?





Aaryn wields his orb in his hands and cries, "You're the one who is going to leave! No one can stand against the ancient elven magics!"







*OOC:*


Going to initiative I assume.
Minor: Draw orb of imposition
Standard: Cast icy terrain on the demon in the circle (target knocked prone if hit, area is difficult terrain until end of Aaryn's next turn)
Reaction: If Aaryn is hit by an attack, he casts Shield.
I am assuming I use Arcana to identify the creature. If its Religion, the modifier is +11 for a total of 24.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Let's hope you didn't just broke the warding and doomed us all..." Gorim says to the elf and readies his hammer.

[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2011)

"Really elf, for a race that has a reputation for consideration and intelligence, you're very rash. I've seen humans in taverns that give more thought to their actions. No help for it now. Focus everyone, let's get this demon out of here!"

Kildrak waits to see what the demon will do.
OOC: total defense


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2011)

OOC: No time to update at the moment, but just a quick note. I realised that the cosmology of the WH world is slightly different from the standard D&D setting; however I'd go with Arcana for identifying demons, maybe Religion if they are particularly tied to a cult. More later.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2011)

Aaryn's magic strikes the demon and knocks it off its feet. It carefully stands up, with a leering grin appearing on its otherwise featureles face, then it vanishes into a puff of shadow, suddenly reappearing before Garold in a hazy, shadowy form.

[sblock=OOC]
Garold and Kildrak on total defence.

Aaryn's icy terrain hits - the pale blue circle is the icy patch it leaves. 

Gorim - holding action.

A save ends the ongoing fear effect.

Note that space is fairly tight in the cellar - we can assume that Aaryn and Garold haven't crossed the magic circle, even though their "square" cuts through it.

The small rectangle with a triangle below it to the top right of the map is the cupboard mentioned earlier.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aaryn]
Aaryn surmises that this is some kind of guardian demon - a fairly heterogenous group as demons tend to be, so guessing exact powers is always difficult. However, it is likely to be tied to the circle in some way. Either it will not be able to leave it at all, or it may become physically less stable once outside the circle, perhaps potentially warping back to the stuff of Chaos.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Aug 10, 2011)

Garold quickly stashes his blade and draws his hand ax.

He throws the ax at the phantom's head.

[sblock=actions]
Minor: Sheath sword
(movement convert to Minor: Draw hand ax
Standard RBA vs. phantom/demon
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's doing it again, where I can't see my enworld dice roll.  It did the same thing when I had the perception check before, which is why there was three that time.  I'll add the damage roll and see if it appears...


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 15, 2011)

"The beast is tied to the circle. Try to knock it out if you can!" Aaryn cries as he intones the magic of ice to create a blisteringly cold ray of white frost streaking towards the demon.







*OOC:*


Standard: ray of frost on demon
Free: attempt saving throw vs fear
Reaction: if hit Aaryn casts shield


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim ...









*OOC:*


Need to know if a 16 hits before I can resolve secondary attacks...







[sblock=OOC]

move: in front of demon
standard: driving attack vs demon's AC

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2011)

Kildrak, without the ability to close in on the demon, pulls out his throwing hammer and throws it at he monster.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop warhammer
Minor: draw throwing hammer
Standard:     RBA vs Demon; damage (1d20+4=14, 1d4+4=6) - miss?
Minor: pick up warhammer
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 31, 2011)

Garold's axe strikes the demonic form and, although it seems to pass straight through its shadowy body the creature appears to flinch in pain. Aaryn's ray and Kildrak's hammer both miss, and as Gorim presses forward the demon stand firm in the face of his attack. It rakes the dwarf with one of its claws, enveloping him in shadowy bonds as it does so. Gorim finds himself rooted to the spot, as the demon's form becomes more solid again.

[sblock=OOC]
That was a miss for all but Garold's attack. 
I didn't have saves for anyone except for Aaryn, who passes and is no longer _shaken_. I rolled 4 for Garold, 14 for Gorim and 6 for Kildrak. Garold and Kildrak and still _shaken_, Gorim and Aaryn are not.

Gorim takes 7 damage from the demon's claw attack, and is now _restrained_ (save ends).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gorim deals half damage on a miss with the attack (10 damage). I will ignore the push as the demon could just shift back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim struggles to free himself, but the shadowy bonds restrain him from moving and hinder the swinging of his hammer.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Brash Strike vs demon's AC (mark demon)

save vs restrained unsuccessful (sorry for the bad english)

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 30 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 1, 2011)

"The creature is strong of constitution. Perhaps he is not quite so nimble," Aaryn muses as he weaves a pattern in the air. With a spark from his hands, a vertical column of golden flames encircles the demon, burning him from within.







*OOC:*


Standard: cast scorching burst in the square behind the demon (opposite Gorim)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 8, 2011)

Gorim struggles against the shdows binding him and fails to produce an effective attack. Aaryn's spell bursts in a flash of flame behind the demon, but it ducks the effects of the blast.

[sblock=OOC]
Both effects miss. Its defences should be within your ability to beat, trust me!

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], [MENTION=88601]FourMonos[/MENTION] - Kildrak and Garold to go.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Sep 8, 2011)

Garold steps forward bravely, shield at the fore.

"Back to where you come, demon!"

[sblock=actions]
Movement: Shift forward, next to Gorim.
Standard: Shielded Assault vs. AC 15.  That's likely a miss...

Also, Garold was not hit by the fear attack in the beginning, so he shouldn't be affected, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2011)

OOC: just realized I didn't post 2nd level version...will do so tomorrow. Sorry 

PROTECTION: all allies adjacent to Kildrak gain resist all 2


"This is getting us nowhere. I'm going in! Just to try something first."

Runepriest draws quickly golden rune and then slams his hammer into the floor. It flares with pure white flames. Gorim feels comforting warmth, while the demon feels scorching heat

Standard: Flames of Purity vs demon AC; fire damage (1d20+8=22, 1d10+5=8) - Gorim regains 3 hp


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, just had some lousy rolls on my part this time. It's karma for my stellar performance in the contest of "strength."  ...which was epic btw.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2011)

The demon seems to writhe into coils of darkness as Garold attacks, and his blow misses, but Kildrak's fires burn it and it screeches, returning to its humonoid form. It moves to attack Garold, seeing him as more of a threat than Gorim, trapped in his web of shadow, but it underestimates the dwarf who harries it as it moves. Its claws scrape against Garold's shield.

[sblock=OOC]

Garold - attack misses. Garold and Gorim have +2 AC
Kildrak - attack hits, 8 damage to demon, heals 3 hp to Gorim.

Demon - shift, provoking AoO from Gorim - miss. Claw attack on Garold (at -2 due to mark). Miss.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


is the demon still in Gorim's melee distance?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is the demon still in Gorim's melee distance?




OOC: Yes, it's just moved 1 square. Will post a map later.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Hey, stay here!" Gorim bellows as he takes another mighty swing, finally able to rip through the shadowy bonds that held him in place.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Brash Strike vs demon's AC (mark demon)

save vs restrained successful!

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 33 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2011)

The blow is a mighty one. The demon's form briefly flickers between its winged, faceless humanoid, and roils of shadowy tentacles. Ichor drips to the floor and evaporates in a puff of green-black smoke.

[sblock=OOC]
Demon is now bloodied.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 16, 2011)

"Burn, demon, and go back to the pits of hell from whence you came!" Arryn cries as he conjures forth another column of flame.







*OOC:*


Standard: scorching burst just behind demon


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 16, 2011)

RUNESTATE: PROTECTION: adjacent allies gain resist all 2
demon has -3 to damage rolls TENT

Kildrak too closes the distance, trying to use his knowledge of battle runes to blunt the enemy's counter.

Frustrated, the dwarf literaly explodes from within, his runes calling to his blood. Ice forms over his hammer as he strikes the monster with satisfying *CRUNCH* while the runes flare, setting down on demon's claws blunting them.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: in line with two Gs adjacent to demon
Standard: Word of diminshment vs demons AC; damage (1d20+8=28, 1d10+5=8) - CRIT: 15+3 cold (elemental legacy)

with inherent bonuses, are there bonuses to crits?
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Sep 18, 2011)

Garold is inspired by the brave attacks of his comrades against the shadow creature.

"What fore! Quake if fear, foul beast!"  He boldly swings his longsword, but to no avail.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2011)

The demon's form flickers and roils more frequently, becoming less well defined but even more hideous with each successful attack against it. Its shadowy form bends away from Aaryn's fire but disperses in shreds under Kildrak's assault.

In response, it draws in tentacles of shadow and lashes out at the dwarf runepriest, who deflects them away harmlessly.

[sblock=OOC]
Aaryn's scorching burst misses.
Kildrak - critical hit. I don't think inherent bonuses are affected, but will check.
Garold - misses.

Demon's attack on Kildrak, misses.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim continuous to hammer the demon heedlessly.

[sblock=OOC]

we have an enhancement bonus to attack damage?
this provides a +1d6 crit extra damge / +1

standard: Brash Strike vs demon's AC (mark demon). Gorim provided CA
(hits 29, forgot the bonus from flanking)

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 33 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2011)

DESTRUCTION: allies have +1 to hit and +2 to damage vs demon
demon has vulnerable all 2 and vulnerable 5 vs OAs

Kildrak quickly draws a rune on Gorim which glows red as it collects his blood before exploding and coating the groups weapons and implements.
"From your service, I release you." Kildrak's hammer glows with bright runes which remain on the demon on hit, their spikes ready to wound the beast further when others attack.


[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Rune of Mending on Gorim, Gorim regains surge value of hp, all allies get +2 power bonus to damage
Standard: Word of diminishment vs demon AC; damage (1d20+8=26, 1d10+5+2=9) - demon gains vulnerable 2, 5 against OAs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 20, 2011)

The demon's form becomes even more unstable after Gorim's powerful attack, collapsing into a morass of tentacles, eyes, mouths, the occasional wing and clawed arm thrusting out from the chaotic mess, which slops awakwardly along like a limping beast. Kildrak's rune finishes it off, and it vanishes in a puff of purple smoke, leaving no trace behind.

[sblock=OOC]
That seems to have done the trick!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Bah, no demon can withstand the rightful wrath of dwarfs." Gorim says, looking cautiously around what happens next.

[sblock=OOC]

we have an enhancement bonus to attack damage?

get we back sanity like in Call of Cthulhu for besting the enemy? Just curious.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2011)

"Well, that went well. Elf, be so nice and don't shoot everything at first sight. You will find yourself in the situation where we won't be around or willing to help. For example if you tackle drunk Firebelly clansman.

Now that we're already here, let's see what the demon was guarding. I would leave the circle unbroken, just in case the demon is only temporarily banished."

Kildrak crouches near the remains of the goblin, drawing few runes around them. "Poor creature, may your afterlife be better then you experienced in life."


----------



## FourMonos (Sep 21, 2011)

"Nicely done my friends."

Garold walks up to the cabinet at the back of the room and stands to the side as he opens the door.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 22, 2011)

The cabinet is locked, and doesn't yield when Garold tries it. Lying in front of it is a silk handkerchief with the letters "F.S." monogrammed on one corner, but there are no other features to the room except for the magic circle itself.

[sblock=ooc]
Good question re: sanity - I don't think the original WHFRP does that, since the sanity works in a different way. Everyone who gained an insanity point should make a d6 roll - if you get a 1 (i.e. current insanity point total or less) then you develop an insanity. 

I may alter the system so that you only gain an insanity point if you fail three consecutive saving throws.

Re: bonuses etc., I'm leaning towards the "expert training" method since this is quite a good mimic of the WHFRP career system.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2011)

Aaryn eyes Kildrak for a brief moment after hearing his warning. His eyes then drift to the place the demon formerly occupied momentarily before going back to meet Kildrak's gaze. A slight smile, barely perceptible, crosses his face for a very short period of time before he moves into the room to investigate.

"You needn't worry about the circle. It was no doubt inscribed to contain the demon within. Judging by its dimensions, it was meant to prevent further ingress into this room."

The elf examines the room closely, looking for some detail that might have been missed (Perception). But his examination is merely a personal diversion to give his eyes something to do while his mind explores the knowledge contained within in an effort to discern what purpose this room may have served by comparing it to what he knows of similar situations from the past (History).


----------



## FourMonos (Sep 30, 2011)

Garold holds up the handerchief.

"It is monogrammed with F.S.", he points out.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2011)

[sblock=Aaryn]
Aaryn sees nothing else of note in the room, except... the locked cabinet is enspelled, with an arcane lock ritual. Small wonder Garold couldn't open it.

There is little historical precedent that suggests much about this room. During the Time of Three Emperors, a thousand years ago, when the Empire descended into chaos (and Chaos), worship of the chaos gods was open and rife, but when Magnus the Pious finally gained control of the Empire, the cults were eradicated. Many, however, are thought to have gone underground. Sometimes literally.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2011)

"This place reeks of chaos. Anyway we have the goblin, at least what's left of him. Let us away with his corpse and be done. I may be able to unlock the cabinet later, but it is warded with magic. Best to leave it be for now. We shall return to it later. It isn't going anywhere."

Aaryn turns to the door. He clearly intends for someone else to carry the dead goblin.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> "This place reeks of chaos. Anyway we have the goblin, at least what's left of him. Let us away with his corpse and be done. I may be able to unlock the cabinet later, but it is warded with magic. Best to leave it be for now. We shall return to it later. It isn't going anywhere."
> 
> Aaryn turns to the door. He clearly intends for someone else to carry the dead goblin.





"Can't we just bash the cabinet?"

OOC: If I remember the description, of the goblin only greasy stain remains.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: If I remember the description, of the goblin only greasy stain remains.




OOC: There's a small pelvis with three sockets too, which would seem pretty conclusively to belong to a three-legged goblin.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 4, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> "Can't we just bash the cabinet?"



"That would be unwise. As I said, it is warded and bashing it might be detrimental to your health."


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 10, 2011)

"Someone could easily take what is in the cabinet while we are away.  The contents could be important.  Whoever it was was an agent of Chaos."

Garold gives the monogrammed kerchief to Aaryn for safe keeping.  He then uses his sword to pick up the remains (pelvis) of the goblin and place it in the bag he brought.

"It there is no more to it, we might as well head back to the circus."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> "That would be unwise. As I said, it is warded and bashing it might be detrimental to your health."




"And that from the elf that entered demon's lair without thought and fought the ogre in the boxing match.

Give me some room."

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], could we get more details on the cabinet? Is there a lock that could be bashed without destroying the cabinet, how big it is (i.e. can it be brought back to surface)? Any chance of bashing just one side without crashing whatever's inside etc...you know, how to open the cabinet with dwarven lockpick (warhammer)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2011)

OOC: It's like a small wardrobe/locker made from sturdy wood. Two people could probably carry it (awkwardly) provided it isn't filled with gold ingots. The keyhole is a small thing just under the handle. It doesn't look like it would be too hard to batter open, but without knowing what is inside it is difficult to judge if this will damage the contents or not.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 11, 2011)

"Bring it along if you like. I'll not carry it. Likely no one is to follow us down here and we can always come back for it. I, for one, would like to see if there is a ritual I can learn to help us to open it without damaging it at the least."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 11, 2011)

Shrugging.

"You're the expert on that stuff. Just make sure you know how to get back, I'd like to see the thing of Chaos destroyed."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"So we just go back and tell them?" Gorim asks. Murderers, look-alikes, demons... this got more complicated every day.

[sblock=OOC]

we have an enhancement bonus to attack damage?


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2011)

"No, we do not tell them anything about this. It would just cause them to inquire more or panic and more. The creature died and that's all. No mention of demons or Chaos."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2011)

*Aaryn*

The elf gives a queer look towards Gorim, "Whoever said anything about telling them about the demon? We were asked to retrieve the goblin. If they ask about its condition, we say we found it dead, which is the truth."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"I didn't. We go back and tell them what happened. We found a dead goblin." Gorim responses.

[sblock=OOC]

Do we have an enhancement bonus to attack damage?


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 13, 2011)

"Agreed.  Stay quiet.  But let's keep an eye out for anyone with the initials F.S. at the same time."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2011)

"Indeed," Aaryn nods to Garold, "we should keep our ears perked and our eyes peeled. There might also be some magic I can work upon this kerchief to learn more about it."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2011)

OOC: Assuming that you _are_ going to be taking the cabinet with you...

The return through the sewers doesn't take long, although after the encounter with the demon you keep hearing strange noises and echoes, and each shadow seems more threatening than before. The cabinet is cumbersome to carry, and something rattles about inside it. At one point Garold, whilst taking his turn at one end of the cabinet, misses his footing on a loose brick or bit of slime of the walkway and it seems for a moment like he might tumble into the effluent. Luckily he manages to regain his feet, and you make it to the ladder without further incident.

When you emerge onto the streets of Bögenhafen, night has fallen and the town is quiet. A cool mist rolls in from the direction of the river. The nearby Crossed Pikes tavern still shows signs of life, but the town gates leading to the Schaffenfest are closed, with a couple of chilled-looking guards on duty.

[sblock=OOC]
Dex check for member with lowest Dex (Garold). Succeeds, so no negative outcome.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually DS, I _would_ assume our group was carrying it. It's just Aaryn wouldn't be much help in that department as he is gimped with an 8 Str. I think Garold and Gorim or one of the other Gs can manage to carry it along. As for getting it up any ladders, Aaryn has plenty of rope and I assume the others do as well, we should be able to jury-rig a pulley.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think carrying it out is very smart. We would need to explain or find another exit. We could just move it so the original owner doesn't immediately find it, but I would definitely NOT carry it in front of everyone.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Explain what? The fact that we found phat lutes? Whose business is it what we take out of the sewer?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2011)

You forget one little detail, such as the setting. We're of the non-human races in the human city and went in on request of the human and permission of the city goverment.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


If these humans are so distrusting of non-humans, why did they send non-humans to do an important task? And if it isn't an important task, why do they care what garbage we pull out of the sewer?
*Human:* Ho there! What be yon cabinet ye be carrying?
*Non-Human:* Oh just a bit of garbage lying around in the sewer. Someone must have thrown it out. Would make a lovely window dressing for my pitiful non-human home.
*Human:* Ah, I see. Carry on.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2011)

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], how practical is it to take out the cabinet through the entrance we entered into the sewers? Did we see bigger grate somewhere?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
As I say, it would be possible, just awkward, to get the thing out of the sewers. The manhole you came through is one of the bigger ones, and also has the advantage of having a ladder in place (see sewer diagrams uptopic to see how these work). I can go back and edit the above post to reflect the fact that you've bought the cabinet with you.

As for non-humans etc., first, don't forget that Garold is human (and a minor noble at that). Second, it's not really the case that all non-humans are looked down upon. Elves are considered the epitome of good class, whereas many dwarves are seen as industrious and canny; on the other hand, elves can be seen as hoity-toity and selfish whereas dwarves can be dirty and smelly, such as the one you rescued from the stocks). The characters are likely to suffer more prejudice because they are itinerent bargees in town for the festival, rather than upstanding tax-paying citizens of Bogenhafen, more than due simply to their race.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2011)

I got the impression that racism is much more spread then it seems by this last post. Maybe I'm influenced by JAlexanders Lands of Light and that nobles post about no dwarves applying. 

Very well, let's see what do we do with the cabinet when we take it out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


If our eladrin can just lift the cabinet a short moment, I think he can take it with him during his fey steps = a 5 sq teleport every 5 min (short rest). That should bring us through narrow passages.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Re: cabinet. Yes, that would be possible but not needed. I've edited the post up-topic to reflect extracting the cabinet.

Re: racism. Bear in mind that this campaign is the first thing ever written for WHFRP. Over the years other contributers may have ramped up the xenophobia (and the fanaticism of the witch-hunters) but it is less so here. Mostly directed towards dwarves, unless they are respectable merchants or engineers, and halflings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2011)

"Good. Now, let's find the place for the cabinet. We should probably inform the guards we returned, but it can wait the morning."


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 17, 2011)

Garold, red in the face and puffing heavily from lifting the cabinet through the sewers, points over to the Inn.  

"Perhaps if we rented a room, we might be able to secure this cabinet until we can examine it further."









*OOC:*


I have to apologize, I forget if we are supposed to meet someone here for the Purple Hand relationship.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
The letter on Kastor Leiberung, the lookalike, said to come to Bogenhafen to collect an inheritance. This was revealed to be a fake sent by the bounty hunter Adolphus Kuftos to lure Leiberung out of hiding. However, Kuftos suggested visiting Bogenhafen anyway to see if any Purple Hand cultists try to make contact with "Leiberung".

Josef was travelling to Bogenhafen to sell his cargo and visit the Schaffenfest, so the two purposes combined.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Aaryn wanders off in search of Dr. Malthusius with the goblin's head in tow to claim his bounty.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> Aaryn wanders off in search of Dr. Malthusius with the goblin's head in tow to claim his bounty.




"Hey elf, where do you think you're going? You want knife in the back? Where is Hans? Already asleep somewhere?

We should wait the morning for informing about the fate of the goblin. Don't go disturb people at supper time, it's rude."

OOC: change supper to bed if it's already so late.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2011)

"I told the good doctor to have my bounty ready. I intend to collect. He's probably expecting an immediate report. Besides," he says, gesturing to the goblin head, "this thing will start to stink up the place by morning. Well, stink it up _more_ anyway."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> "I told the good doctor to have my bounty ready. I intend to collect. He's probably expecting an immediate report. Besides," he says, gesturing to the goblin head, "this thing will start to stink up the place by morning. Well, stink it up _more_ anyway."




"It's a pelvis _bone_. And charred at that. It won't stink." says dwarven priest with a smile. "But suit yourself. We'll wait around, looking for a place to put the cabinet. And find Hans."

Dr Simon, since there is a fest, is there a place where merchants can store their goods for hire?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 18, 2011)

The gate out of town, to the festival area where Dr. Malthusius may be found,  is closed for the night. At the base of the imposing twin-towered barbican is a small room lit by a brazier. From time to time a guard emerges and patrols the front of the gate in a desultory fashion.

The Crossed Pikes inn seems to still be open. Light and noise come from inside. There are other inns in town, but this happens to be nearby.

Kildrak recalls that there are warehouses lining the waterfront, and Josef mentioned that although most belong to one or other merchant family, some are for general hire. And failing anything else, Josef has said that you are welcome on the _Berebeli_ whilst he is in town.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 18, 2011)

"Probably too late to rent a wharehouse.  How about I go and rent a room and state my servants will bring up my traveling wardrobe.  We cover it with a tarp and bring it to the room?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kinda forgot it was just a pelvis.





Aaryn looks at the piece of goblin he is carrying and looks back up at Kildrak, "So it is a pelvis. It's proof we accomplished our task, and I intend to collect. I will meet up with you at the Crossed Pikes Inn or the barge later to see if we can open the cabinet."

Aaryn makes his way to the gate and calls out to the guards, "Excuse me sirs, obviously this gate is intended to keep people out and not hold them in. I have business on the outside. May I pass?"







*OOC:*


He will be as diplomatic as possible for an elf with no bedside manner.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2011)

*Aaryn At The Gate*

The gate guards emerge from their little guard house into the night, and then recoil somewhat from the elf.

"You stink!" says one of them. "What have you been doing?"

"We'll let you out," says the other, "but you're not coming back in until morning."

He opens a little wicket gate and stands well back from Aaryn.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2011)

*Garold At The Crossed Pikes*

Garold enters a busy taproom filled with lower class types. He spots Hans sat in one corner with a good collection of empty tankards before him. Hans briefly catches Garold's eye and then studiously ignores him for the bottom of another ale.

Garold expresses his request to the wiry barman with lots of missing teeth. The barman chuckles. "Franz, fella wants a room," he calls over his shoulder to a lank-haired man leaning at the bar.

Franz gives Garold an appraising glance.

"Well, if he's got 5 shillings to spend, he's welcome," he says. "Providing he doesn't mind sharing." He addresses Garold directly. "We're a bit busy 'cos of the fair," he explains with a smile.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2011)

Aaryn looks down at himself and grimaces, muttering, "Hmm, I had rather gotten used to the smell. How revolting."

With a flourish and a snap of his fingers, his clothes and body are doused in what appears to be a gust of wind from the sky and the filth is removed. He now smells as if he had just bathed and had his clothes well-cleaned (prestidigitation).

He grins, then steps outside the gates to go meet with Dr. Malthusias.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 22, 2011)

"I'll double it if we get the room for four of us alone."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2011)

*Aaryn Outside*

Aaryn wanders through the Schaffenfest area, past tents and stalls closed for the night. It is a strange and eerie place once the crowds and the bustle have gone. He finds Dr. Malthusius sat before a brazier outside his caravan. The dwarf with an eye-patch is checking the cages.

"Welcome my friend," says Malthusius, "Pray, seat yourself down and partake of the warmth from my fire. Can I interest you in a fortifying brandy? Tell me, were you successful in your bold endeavour to recover my wayward property?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2011)

*Kildrak and Garold at the Crossed Pikes*

Franz grins broadly. "Sure, I think we can do that. Half a crown each sounds reasonable. Reinhardt, take these gentlemen to room number 1."

Reinhardt, the first man that Garold spoke to, takes a key down from behind the bar. 

"Foller me," he says and heads up some stairs at the back of the bar-room.

[sblock=ooc]
One shilling = 1 sp, but there are 20 shillings to the Crown (gp), so 10 shillings = 10 sp or 1/2 gp, in D&D terms.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought Gorim to be with the others...


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I thought Gorim to be with the others...




OOC: So do I, it's only because he hasn't spoken that I didn't include him in the title.


----------



## FourMonos (Oct 25, 2011)

Garold stops a moment, sounding haughty he orders, "Don't forget my traveling chest."

He then follows Reinhardt to the room.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim follows, too. He is glad the lacking human senses are unable to register their sewer smell. It is unthinkable to him that they just could be polite.

[sblock=OOC]

Do we have an enhancement bonus to attack damage?


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 11 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 26, 2011)

*Garold, Kildrak and Gorim at the Crossed Pikes*

Looking around, Gorim sees that the humans patronising the Crossed Pikes don't seem to be too clean or fastidious themselves; a human and two dwarves with the stink of the sewers about them probably don't stand out too much.

Reinhardt leads the group up some stairs at the back of the bar and down a creaky wooden corridor to a group of rooms that seem tucked away at the bak of the building. The room he gives them is fairly small, with just the one bed and the most basic of amenities.

Shortly, there is a knock at the door and Hans enters, looking slightly less drunk than he did in the bar.

"Whilst you were playing around in the sewers," he says, without any preamble, "I've been doing a bit of diggiing myself. You do realise that this place is a den of thieves, right?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 26, 2011)

"I don't care, as long as we get a bath. I stink worse then when I made that sewage pump for the clan. I don't mind honest sweat, but this thing is foul."

Kildrak gives the instruction to Reinhardt to prepare a bath. He offers additional money if this one seems reluctant.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2011)

*Aaryn*

"Thank you for your hospitality," Aaryn says, sitting down by the fire and warming his hands. "That sewer was right cold, you know. And thank you for the offer of a brandy, but I've too much a taste for high elven liquors, a vice, I suppose, but then we all have them."

After a moment, Aaryn holds up the sack containing the goblin's charred pelvis bone, "I've come to collect the bounty you promised. Of course you never really specified whether you wanted him dead or alive, and seeing as I found him dead as a result of his own mischief, dead will have to do."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2011)

*At The Crossed Pikes*

OOC: never realised that Kildrak and Hans has the same speech colour...

From Reinhardt's reaction and the ... bucket-like receptacle provided, it is evident that nobody has ever asked for a bath in the Crossed Pikes before. However, for the price of the Crown the establishment is willing to provide.

"No no," says Hans, "I mean, actual thieves. As in, this is a Guild safe house. So, don't worry about being robbed, but don't go asking too many questions 'cos I don't think the locals will like it. Whilst you were playing in the shi..., er, goblin hunting, I found out a few things. Seems there's been a rash of disappearances lately amongst the homeless. The authorities don't care 'cos they're just bums, but the Guild likes to keep an eye on whose begging around town, and they know when things aren't right."

"Oh," he adds as an afterthought, "that Prince Tasseninck you dwarfs were looking for to teach some manners, seems he came through here a week ago with his retinue, heading into the mountains on an ork hunt."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2011)

*Aaryn and Dr. Malthusius*

Dr. Malthusius takes the pelvis and turns it in his hands.

"Sigmar's Blood!" he says. "What happened to the poor little chap? You didn't do this, did you?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2011)

*Aaryn*

"Much as I would love to claim responsibility for having rid the world of one more goblin, I am afraid that honor lies with some sort of fire trap the goblin triggered down in the sewers," Aaryn explains. "What such a trap was doing down there, I cannot say. I'm still looking into it as a matter of fact. Suffice it to say that this is all that remained of the 'poor little chap,' as you put it, by the time my party arrived. I don't know of many goblins with three legs and it isn't like he had a lot of places to go. My apologies, but there wasn't anything we could do."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2011)

Malthusius turns the pelvis over in his hands.

"Ah well," he says. "I can always find a place for this in the Museum of Curiosities." He hands over a clinking purse. "Never let it be said that Dr. Malthusius doesn't honour agreements of a financial nature," he says. "Fifty Gold Crowns. I trust you will disburse it between your compatriots as best suits you."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2011)

*Aaryn*

"Of course," Aaryn says as he takes the purse. "If anyone asks, I'll be sure to note your honor in the future. In the meantime, I don't suppose you might have a place for me to meditate for the night. I doubt the guards would be inclined to allow me back into town until morning. I don't require much. Just a bit of floor space in one of your tents would be perfect and I would be most gracious."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2011)

*Morning*

The rest of the night passes peacefully inside and outside the wall. Aaryn spends a reasonably comfortable night in Dr. Malthusius' caravan, awoken from his trance early by the show-folk getting ready for the second day of the Schaffenfest.

Meanwhile, at the Crossed Pikes, Hans, Garold and the dawi find the room suprisingly comfortable, although they awake riddled with bed-bug bites. 

The hunt for the goblin turned up another mystery instead - the evidence of a Chaos temple under the town. The strange cabinet may offer more clues, and then there is the handkerchief belonging to "FS", the temple itself, and the words "Ordo Septinarius" that formed part of the demon's binding circle. Or, of course, Josef's awaits down by the docks.


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 7, 2011)

Garold cleans his gear with the water from Kildrak's bath.  He sends the tavern wench to fetch clean clothes for him and tips her a shilling.  He then cleans himself in the basin, and feeling refreshed steps outside to enjoy the morning air.









*OOC:*


So possible leads would be to find out (from the Guild) where are people disappearing and investigate, or stand back while Aaryn tries to open the cabinet...


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Also, find the library and do quick research about a) Ordo Septinarius and b) heraldic lists for a noble with FS initials.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

After doing some cleaning himself, Gorim is ready to greet the new day... with some beer.

[sblock=OOC]

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION] Do we have an enhancement bonus to attack damage?


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 8, 2011)

*Aaryn*









*OOC:*


Aaryn will enter town and look for his fellows. He splits the gold up evenly amongst them (10 gp each I believe). He will also assist in the research on Ordo Septinarius and nobles or notable persons in the area with the initials FS. His relevant checks are Arcana +13, History +13, and Religion +13. I believe these are the most likely categories so I will roll the d20 and add +13 since they are all the same bonus; if another skill is required let me know. He'll pay any fee that might be required for use of a library. He'd also like to research followers of Chaos (Religion I presume?) and their history in the area. Finally, he would like to go hunting for a means of acquiring the knock ritual in scroll form (a Streetwise check perhaps).





When Aaryn finds his company he addresses them plainly, "We have much work to do, comrades. I will meet you at Josef's when I have completed my tasks. Any help would be appreciated."

Aaryn then proceeds into town to pursue his tasks.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2011)

"I would help you elf, if you would be less terse and offered more information on what those tasks might be. I think I'll head for the library and see if I can get some meaning into that binding circle.

You can join if you want.

The rest of you, ask Hans about the details of people disappearing, or let him show you around, give you contacts and such. Let's see if we can find out what's happening here. Maybe the followers of Chaos are organizing again."


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 9, 2011)

"Gorim! Hey wait up, I've got an idea!  Hans said that the homeless have been disappearing, what do you think about going back to the fair grounds and ask the dwarf we met if he knows about the missing homeless people'"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"I can do that ..." Gorim says with not much enthusiasm.

[sblock=OOC]




 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2011)

*Aaryn*



Neurotic said:


> "I would help you elf, if you would be less terse and offered more information on what those tasks might be. I think I'll head for the library and see if I can get some meaning into that binding circle.
> 
> You can join if you want."



"The library!" the elf exclaims, "That's exactly what I was thinking. Perhaps our minds are more in tune than they appear to be."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2011)

There is no library as such in Bogenhafen, but enquirers are directed to the Temple of Verena (goddess of Knowledge). The priestess in residence, a motherly woman, politely asks what knowledge it is that you seek.

Meanwhile, Gorim heads out into the Schaffenfest to find the drunken dwarf from yesterday. He is no longer in the stocks, fortunately, but the Festival Court is open for business. Perhaps the magistrate knows where he is, and in any rate the town owes you for the recovery of the goblin.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 11, 2011)

"Circumstances forced me to explore the sewers and I was impressed by their design and stoutness, so I'd like to see any documentation you may have about them. Including names of the architects espeacially if they are dwarven.

Also, are there histories of the events when the Chaos reared it's ugly head that relate to this area or your town in particular?

My people have histories, but they understandably focus more on it's effects on dwarves and dwarven fortresses. My colleague says the same goes for the fey. He may have some additional requests."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim is looking around until he spots the magistrate: "Hey, hum... magistrate. I'm looking for the dwarf who was in the stocks yesterday."
 
[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I meant for Garold to accompany Gorim if that's alright.







Garold wanders through the fair after the stout dwarf.  He was quite distracted by bread cooked in hot oil...

He catches up to Gorim after he reaches the Magistrate.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2011)

*Aaryn, haughty elf*

"I would like to look at any books you have that can tell me more about the term 'Ordo Septinarius,' if you please," Aaryn requests.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2011)

*Aaryn and Kildrak, Temple of Verena*

"Chaos and sewers, you certainly have some strange interests, Master Dwarf, if I may say so," says the priestess. "I think you'd have more luck at the Rathaus for information on the sewers; I'm sure they'll have plans and so forth in their records. As for chaos, let me see..."

She turns around as Aaryn speaks up.

"Oh, I've heard of the Ordo Septinarius. They've given a lot of charity to the Temple of Shallya, and Bögenauer. Some sort of semi-secret society amongst the Merchants Guild, I think, you know, like a dining club really with lots of Classical allusions."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gorim and Garold at the Schaffenfest*

"Oh, old Gottri Gurnisson? He was back in the stocks again about half an hour after you paid his fine, drunk and disorderly. I don't know what became of his after that."

Magistrate Richter looks down at his paperwork, seemingly dismissing the matter, but then thinks again.

"No, wait, I had him released at the end of the fair, last saw he was wandering into town in the company of a liveried servant. A red rose, one of the merchant families. House Teugen, I think."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Teugen, Teugen... does it deal with specific wares or is it a 'general' merchant house?"
 
[sblock=OOC]

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2011)

*Aaryn*

"A merchant's guild you say. Curious. You wouldn't happen to have any tomes that might detail their history would you?"


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 13, 2011)

"Right, any other guilds that also use a rose?  You know, so we don't confuse them."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2011)

*Gorim, Garold and the Magistrate*

"The Teugens deal in trade of all kinds, as I understand it," says Richter. "From Stirland to Bretonnia. Bögenhafen is at a useful crossroads for road and river, you see. The four Guild families can make a good profit just moving goods from one place to another. They're the only family with the rose livery, you couldn't mistake them for the other three, Haagen, Ruggbroder and Steinhäger. Of course, there are many lesser trading companies, and it could have been one of the minor nobles who've come for the jousting. But listen to me, gossiping like a fishwife. This is no way for a Magistrate of the town to behave."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 16, 2011)

*Aaryn and Kildrak, Temple of Verena*

"We've got some information on them, yes. They're about as old as Bögenhafen itself, in one form or another. I'll see what I can find." The priestess starts for the shelves and then turns back. "Of course, you could always ask the Guild themselves, at their Guildhall. It's just over the road, on the other side of Bergstrasse. You might want to put on some more fur and gold before you talk to them, though. Now... those scrolls..."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 16, 2011)

"I'll ask at the Rathaus. Very kind of you. Now, about those histories..."

EDIT: re-reading DMs post says clearly AT THE RATHAUS...you know what's worse? I speak german enough to know better


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


"Rathaus" is German for "townhall/guildhall". A place, not a person.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2011)

*Aaryn, ever the discreet elf*

"I would prefer to learn as much about them as possible before speaking with them. I have my reasons. I would also be happy to make a donation to the church of Verena in exchange for your discretion in this matter."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 22, 2011)

So, did we get anything?


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2011)

*Aaryn and Kildrak, Temple of Verena*

"That would be most generous of you," says the priestess. "Our records cannot be taken out of the library, of course, but for a small fee I can get a copyist to  make you a copy of anything you wish."

She brings a set of scrolls over to a reading table.

The details about Chaos are pretty sparse, covering only in broad strokes the well-known Incursions of Chaos some 200 years ago, eventually defeated by Magnus the Pious who went on to become Emperor. This is something that affected most of the Empire, coming as it did after a prolonged period without centralised rule after the Time of Three Emperors. There is nothing specific to Bögenhafen.

Regarding the Merchants Guild, the origins of this organisation are lost to history, but are thought to date back to the Time of Three Emperors when Bögenhafen first got its Imperial Charter. The Guild regulates trade, mediates disputes between members and has some role in regulating currency purity and weights and measures. The notes mention four major merchant families - Haagen, Wastelanders who maintain strong links to Marienburg (symbol - a lion's head above a trading nail); Ruggbroder, who deal mainly in agricultural produce and have strong ties to the Teamsters Guild (symbol - an ear of wheat grasped in a gauntlet), Steinhäger, who have strong dealings with mines, including dwarven mines (symbol - a barrel stamped with an "S") and Teugen, who seem to be generalists with ties to finance and speculation (symbol - a red rose).

The Guild has a lot of influence on the Town Council. The Guild itself has four seats on the council, and each of the four major families has its own seat as well, out of a total of 15. Since some of the other seats are taken by guilds such as the Teamsters and Stevedores Guilds, which have close ties to the Merchant families, they have a lot of indirect influence as well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 23, 2011)

*Aaryn, scheming to think of a plan*

"Thank you, Priestess. Your help is most appreciated," Aaryn says with a bow. He retrieves ten gold coins from his purse and drops them in the donation box.

After reviewing the scrolls and books, Aaryn say privately to Kildrak, "This is a preponderance of information that, while possibly useful in the future, seems to be of no immediate value. There are only four merchant guilds while the term 'Ordo Septinarius' clearly refers to an order of seven. Hmm, four merchant guilds plus three emperors," Aaryn muses aloud, "probably nothing. I recommend we reconvene with our companions and arrange to return to the sewers for that locked wardrobe. We'll smash it open if we have to."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> She turns around as Aaryn speaks up.
> 
> "Oh, I've heard of the Ordo Septinarius. They've given a lot of charity to the Temple of Shallya, and Bögenauer. Some sort of semi-secret society amongst the Merchants Guild, I think, you know, like a dining club really with lots of Classical allusions."





You may have missed this [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION], we already know what this is, just not where to find it/them.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I caught that. It being a secret society, I was trying to figure out the significance of the number seven. I was hoping there would turn out to be seven merchant guilds or something. At the moment I am stumped. So I think a little tromp back into the sewers to retrieve what might be loot would be an entertaining way to pass the time while I plot my next move.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 24, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yeah, I caught that. It being a secret society, I was trying to figure out the significance of the number seven. I was hoping there would turn out to be seven merchant guilds or something. At the moment I am stumped. So I think a little tromp back into the sewers to retrieve what might be loot would be an entertaining way to pass the time while I plot my next move.




Except we already hauled it up  it's in thieves guild which would be delighted if we released a demon inside or blew something up


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2011)

OOC: I can assume that you all meet back at the Crossed Pikes, if Garold and Gorim don't have any further business at the fair. Kildrak wanted to visit the town hall for plans of the sewers, I believe. Neurotic has it right; after some discussion you bought the cabinet out of the sewers and it currently resides in your inn room, watched, I guess, by Hans.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay so we did haul it up. I thought the final word was that we were leaving it down there. My bad.





Back at the Crossed Pikes, Aaryn explains what he and Kildrak have learned at the Temple of Verena. "Perhaps there is something to this Ordo Septinarius. Perhaps not. I am curious why they bound a demon in the sewers though. Whatever the case, it seems we should find a way to open this cabinet. But I do not have the necessary magic to do so."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2011)

Hans looks up with a smirk.

"You forget this is a thieves' safe house," he says, "The landlord will deny it, of course, but he happened to know someone who knew of someone else who would be able to get his hands on a scroll with an opening spell. For the sum of 20 Crowns," he adds.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2011)

"Very well, Hans, we leave it in your hands to procure such item. Here is the money, with little extra if he needs some persuading."


OOC: kildrak gives Hans 30 crowns. Which depletes most of my current wealth  But I believe others may jump in or Dr Simon may say we use wealth tracking for magic items only


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2011)

*Aaryn, being unusually generous*

"I am happy to contribute my share," Aaryn says, handing over 4 gold pieces.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2011)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim eyes the other dwarf suspiciously as he just gives away his money to a human.
He hopes he still got enough to pay for their lodging as has not enough gold on himself... this is why he isn't indulging himself much.

[sblock=OOC]
did I miss a payment anywhere

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Nov 25, 2011)

Garold happily contributes his share to open the cabinet.









*OOC:*


We just got paid to return the three legged goblin "corpse"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Only 10 gp each, but it was something...


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


We got 25 each from defending the ship.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep, we have been paid twice by my accounts. It is a good thing Aaryn is not a greedy fellow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2011)

Gorim grudgingly parts with 4 crowns. He doesn't want to look like a miser next to the elf.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 27, 2011)

*Aaryn, always wanting to get straight to the point*

"So then, let us have this scroll," Aaryn says to Hans.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2011)

Hans passes over the scroll to Aaryn, who quickly determines that it's the real deal. The ritual takes about five minutes to accomplish, and Aaryn feels the magic protecting the cabinet "pushing" back at the opening spell, but the high elf's magic prevails, and the cabinet opens with a click.

Inside is a silver platter, a blood-stained knife and a human skull with an iron band riveted around its temples.

[sblock=OOC]
Now I come to look at the rulebook that was quirte a bargain for a Knock scroll, but I assigned the value relative to the low-level of wealth that you've got.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Dec 2, 2011)

Garold lets out an audible sigh, then chuckles.  "I didn't realize I was holding my breath," he smiles.

"All this for some components of a ritual, eh?"  He reaches out to pick up the skull, then stops before he touches it.  He pulls his hand back.

"Uh, Aaryn, is this skull magical or touched by Chaos?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2011)

"Undoubtedly it has some form of taint upon it. But I shall endeavor to determine more than the obvious." Aaryn examines the artifacts closely, taking care not to touch them, at least not yet, and searches for signs of magic. He also tries to remember what he can about the religious significance of such items.







*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay. Been busy with RL.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2011)

None of the items seem to be magical in themselves, but they are all components in a ritual for summoning and binding demons. The platter is made of fine silver and may well cover the cost of the scroll.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2011)

"Hmm, good," Aaryn says as he examines the items. "Trapped?" he asks to no one in particular as he continues to look closely (Perception).


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 14, 2011)

Aaryn doesn't think any of the items are trapped. Hans looks over and shakes his head, but he doesn't seem to have put much effort into checking.

The silver platter is good quality, hallmarked silver, worth about 40 Crowns to the right buyer. It is a fairly plain design, nothing to make it stand out. 

The dagger is a simple steel dagger, albeit with a wavy blade like the kind that comes from Araby. Again it has no distinguishing features apart from being caked with blood that must have encrusted over a long period of time. 

The iron-bound skull is probably from a human with poor dentistry (which in the Old World doesn't narrow it down much...). The iron band has been crudely attached. Gorim and Kildrak are likely more repulsed at the shoddy workmanship than the item itself.

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - Kildrak was going to try to get sewer plans from the Town Hall; do you still want to go ahead with that?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, plans sound like a good idea, there may be more of those hidden rooms (and I would like to see if the original room is in the plans)


As for the skull, Kildrak takes a look, hears it's not magical and inscribes a rune of rest on it before smashing it with a hammer.

Plate, he hands to Max
"Can you get us something for it?

Anyone wants the dagger?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I am a little lost at the moment for what we are supposed to do. There do not seem to be many opportunities for adventure nearby and I feel like we have quite thoroughly investigated everything we have come across. I think the sewer plans are our only lead to anything at the moment.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, yes, we're waiting for the plans. Other then that, we have to sell one of our humans (not sure which) as an inheritor and evil cult member. There is also a matter of dwarven wrath, some noble who took off in the meantime insulted them and they do not forget or forgive easily. Finally, there is that trade concern and handkerchief...


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 21, 2011)

Later that morning, as noon approaches, Kildrak [ooc: and others?] visits the Town Hall seeking plans for the sewers. After being directed to the Department of Public Works, then the Department of Records, then the Department of Sanitation, back to the Department of Public Workss and finally back to the Department of Records he finally manages to borrow a copy of the sewer plans.

Whoever built the temple evidently did so without permission as it is not on the plans, although you can discern where it _ought_ to be. The clerk assures you that these are the very latest plans, based on a survey conducted 57 years ago.

[sblock=OOC]
A is the vent where the goblin entered, B is the manhole where the party entered, C is the location where the demonic temple should be (under the building on the map).
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2011)

"So, at least we can access most manors if somehow we need to. Anybody sees anything conspicuous?"

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION], what's that great void in the middle? Town square? Palace? City Hall?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 21, 2011)

OOC: The left side, with the big wedge-shaped section, is the Dreieckeplatz with the Town Hall (the smaller inner wedge). The right-hand side is Gotplatz where the temples are, the largest is the rectangular shape near the bottom, which is the Temple of Sigmar. Below that, the round section between B and C is the park in the middle of the Adel Ring, a rich part of town.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2011)

So, why don't temples and town hall have sewers? Or the do have them, just more recent then 57 years? Same for noble houses.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 21, 2011)

OOC: You asking me, or in character?


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm asking you, hence the gray font. Not sure if we would know, but still...doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 21, 2011)

OOC: Not a lot I can tell you. It's something of a rarity for the town to have sewers at all. The characters would have noticed that some of the gulleys run above ground, and would be familiar with the concept of chucking ordure into the street or paying a man to take it away, so there's nothing innately suspicious for there not to be anything on the map.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't know about this in general, but Nuln has it's sewers constructed by dwarfs. I think this race is quite used to a working sewer system.
Anything without underground access is suspicious for a Dawi


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 21, 2011)

OOC: I think all the larger cities will be well-served with a sewer system (Middenheim is). Bogenhafen probably punches above its weight, size-wise, because it's quite rich.


----------



## FourMonos (Dec 27, 2011)

Garold points at the sewer temple location.  "Eh, what building is that above ground?  Could that be the Order of the Rose we keep hearing about?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody in the room knows the answer to Garold's question, but it is a simple matter to travel across town and find out in person. Directly above the sewer temple, as near as you can tell, is a large imposing single-storey building, with a sign above the main gates on Kaufmanstrasse showing a barrel braded with an ornate letter "S" - the symbol of the Steinhager family, one of the four main families in the Merchant's Guild. Judging from the mix of men dressed as both stevedores and clerks passing in and out of the gates, this is probably some kind of central office.

[sblock=OOC]
The "House of the Rose" that Garold mentions is House Teugen, a fellow member of the Merchant's Guild.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2012)

*Aaryn, a bit more puzzled than usual*

"Perhaps we should approach this place from the underside via the sewers? I suppose that is technically breaking and entering, but we do have some evidence..." Aaryn proposes.







*OOC:*


Despite my character's massive intellect, I am still a little unsure what we are supposed to be doing at this point. We have some clues, but I am grasping at straws to figure out where they should take us.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 17, 2012)

"Hans, can someone here put a temporary ink tatoo of the purple hand on my side where I'm supposed to have one?  It might come in handy in a quick look."









*OOC:*


I think the dead cult member (Lieberung) was changed to look like Garold, right?  If not, then we could change to Hans.  







"I don't know Aaryn, we have a little more knowledge about what is going on here now.  Let's just go in the front door with the same story: I was attacked by chaos on the road, you saved me, my memory is damaged but I knew I was to travel here.  What say you?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 17, 2012)

"I'm not sure we're good for bluffing without Hans, but if you feel up to it we can try. Still, little additional retcon doesn't hurt so we can try both. First to check on the temple and it's surroundings and then to dress up and knock on their doors. Also, Ordo Septinarius seems public enough, we can go and take a look."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2012)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Well, we had an official task in the sewers. If caught, we could say we lost something down were and lost orientation. Not likely for a Dawi, but humans should buy it." Gorim suggests.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2012)

FourMonos said:


> "Hans, can someone here put a temporary ink tatoo of the purple hand on my side where I'm supposed to have one?  It might come in handy in a quick look."




"Yeah, easy," says Hans. "Lemme see what Ic an rustle up, meet ya back at the Crossed Pikes later." With a cursory wave of his hand he is off into the town.

Gorim recalls that, when the group entered the sewers last night the manhole cover was unlocked for them by a member of the town guard. Getting back in would likely require either bypassing the lock, gaining permission to do so again (perhaps from Magistrate Richter who granted it before), or perhaps trying to squeeze through one of the ventilation ducts like the goblin did.

OOC: Yeah, we changed it so the Garold is now the lookalike.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm cool with going through the sewers if we can get back down there


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorim suggests trying to get an official permission to enter the sewers first. If this fails they can still try the other options.


----------



## FourMonos (Jan 23, 2012)

Garold suggests getting the fake purple tatoo, just in case, but other than that is happy with Gorim's idea.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 24, 2012)

"So, lets go. Humans, lead the way!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 24, 2012)

Given the lengthy run-around at the Rathaus trying to get hold of the sewer map, and given that it might be better to deal with a  familiar face, and also given that the route goes past the Crossed Pikes, Magistrate Richter in the Festival Court seems a better bet for getting permission to re-enter the sewers.

Outside the town gates, the Schaffenfest is well into its second day and in full swing. Some pages dash by in the livery of a minor noble, heading towards the jousting lists and scattering the geese of a passing herder. A chained bear dances to the raucous sound of shawm and tabor.

You drop into the Crossed Pikes en route to see if Hans has managed to get hold of the materials to disguise Garold, and the landlord, Franz, accosts you.

"You're the ones with Hans, right?" he says. "Reckon I've got somethin' that'll interest you. Come out back and we'll discuss it in private."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2012)

OOC: Where did everybody go?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 20, 2012)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim looks at the runepriest for guidance.
"We shouldn't split any further," he suggests.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ack! sorry, I totally forgot to post after I checked this 







"Sure thing, friend," Garold smiles, but he gives his comrades a warning look, a wee bit worried that they could be walking into trouble.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 21, 2012)

"Lead the way."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 21, 2012)

Franz the barman leads the group into a backroom of the Crossed Pikes tavern. You notice two large men follow in as surreptitiously as two heavies can be, but nobody seems overtly threatening. There is also a young woman in the room as well.

"Hans tells me that you found something in the sewers," says Franz, sitting down on a barrel. "I find that interesting. I find it interesting because some friends of mine have recently disappeared when they happened to have, well, reason to be in the sewer system. I'd be prepared to help you out, if you'd be prepared to repay the favour. What do you say?"

OOC: [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION], if you're still with us this is your chance to join in - the young woman is Lorena.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 21, 2012)

Kildrak lets humans do the talking...


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2012)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim isn't sure how much he should reveal and Garold seems much more comfortable with talking to other humans. He follows Kildrak's example and hope the warlord will speak up.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Feb 23, 2012)

While she waits for the newcomers to respond to Franz, Lorena studies each one in turn.  A look of guarded respect touches her eyes as she notes the sturdy armor and deadly-looking weapons they carry.  _Not the types for a sneak job,_ she thinks, _but maybe worth talking to for my problems._


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 23, 2012)

After a moment of silence, in which everyone eventually looks at the young human, Garold steps forward.

"Right.  Here's the thing, friend.  We have something important to do here in the city.  If the 'favour' you mention doesn't involve getting us put in jail or keeping us from completing our task, we'll hear you out.  Fair?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2012)

"Here's the thing, then," says Franz. "Suppose someone knew of a secret way in and out of the sewers? He might be prepared to show you that way, if you were prepared to help him. See, these associates of ours I mentioned? They went into the sewers and never came back. Well, leastways, one of them came back. In the form of a mangled corpse washed up down by the docks.

"So I'm thinking, you want to get back into the sewers for some reason, and you're having trouble getting official authorisation again. I'd like to know who's been mutilating my friends. I figure if you find that out, I might be be in a position to help you take care of them, if you know what I mean. So, do you think that might be useful to you?"


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 23, 2012)

Garold smiles warmly, "Well then, I think we may be of the same mind on the matter.  You have my word, we'll sort out the sewers of this fine town.  I have a sneaky suspicion our goals will answer your problem as well."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 24, 2012)

"Good," says Franz with a smile. He introduces the woman. "This is Lorena, she'll be going along with you to help you with, well, the sneaky stuff," he says. "Now, if you'll all follow me..."

One of the heavies opens a trapdoor to reveal stairs down into the cellar. Franz leads the way with a torch. It seems like an ordinary tavern cellar, except for the door in one of the walls, initially hidden behind some crates before the heavies move them aside.

"This door," says Franz. "We're rather fond of it. We'd like to keep it in good condition so we don't want a lot of people wearing it out, if you get my drift. We'd especially find it distressing if anyone in authority came to learn of it. All sorts of red-tape for building regulations, that sort of thing, which we'd prefer not to deal with."


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 24, 2012)

"Understood, my good man.  Which direction did you friends go when they disappeared?

"Lady Lorena, would you prefer to lead or follow?"

Garold also asks if he can use the torch.


----------



## tiornys (Feb 25, 2012)

"We're probably better off with me out front," says Lorena, with a significant look at the noisy armor the others are wearing.  "Not that we'll surprising anyone what with carrying a light.  Can't be helped, though."

Lorena opens the door (trusting that Franz wouldn't have it trapped on this side) and examines the area beyond.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2012)

The sewers seem as dark, empty and quiet as usual, just the strange echoes of noises from the streets above.

OOC: The door beneath the Crossed Pikes is at location D on the map. As a reminder, A is the ventilation shaft where the goblin entered, B is the manhole you used the first time around, C is where the secret temple is. Now armed with navigation, is there anywhere in particular you would like to search?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2012)

Society's sewers? And the place where rogues disappeared?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm with Neurotic.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


agreed


----------



## tiornys (Feb 28, 2012)

Lorena raises an eyebrow.  "I can lead you to where our associates vanished, or near enough.  But if you want me to guide you to this 'society', I'll need a few more details." 

She moves a little way into the sewers, and calls back, "Anyone have a light?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2012)

OOC: By "Society" do you mean the Merchant's Guild guildhall? Or do you mean the Ordo Septinarius? From what you've learned, the Ordo is a society within the Merchant's Guild so it'd probably be the same place.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2012)

I've meant Ordo Septinarius


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2012)

OOC: Okay. You didn't get any information suggesting that the Ordo had any specific place to call its own, only that it may be associated with the Merchant's Guild.

Map updated with annotations for Merchant Guildhall (E) and general area of disappearances (F).


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2012)

"Let's check the disappearances first, they seem closer to the temple."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 29, 2012)

Franz hands Lorena one of the torches that the heavies are carrying, and the group sets off through the sewers. With the aid of the map it is fairly easy to make sweeps of the area where members of the Thieves Guild have been going missing, although it is a rather large and vague area admittedly.

After about half an hour or more, when you even think you might be getting used to the smell, Gorim is the first to spot something in the main sewer channel, something like a slumped figure partly blocking the flow.

OOC: Roughly where point F is marked on the map.


----------



## FourMonos (Feb 29, 2012)

Garold tries to move a little closer, to see if he can see what the object or creature is.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 1, 2012)

As Garold investigates the body, Lorena keeps an eye out for danger, in case this might be a trap.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2012)

Kildrak keeps close behind Garold in case of an ambush.


OOC: Assume protective rune state grants Garold resist all 2


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2012)

Garold investigates the shape - it is the corpse of a dwarf (the beard is the first giveaway).

On closer inspection, the corpse has been horribly mutilated. The right arm is missing and it looks like it was torn away violently. The chest has been cut open. It looks like the body has been chewed by rats as well.

Garold, Gorim and Kildrak recognise the dwarf despite the covering of blood and sewage; it is Gottri, the drunken dwarf who was in the festival stocks only yesterday.

[sblock=Lorena]
Lorena also recognises Gottri Gurnisson; he's known amongst Bogenhafen's underworld as an incorrigible alcoholic. The Thieve's Guild tries to regulate beggars in the town, but Gottri is either so drink-befuddled or dwarvishly stubborn (or both) that he never seems to get the hint, and so the Guild leaves him to his own devices. He is (or was) a miserable wretch.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 1, 2012)

Garold slowly pulls his sword from it's scabbard.

"Be on your guard, friends.  Foul things are about."

He continues to move slowly forward.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2012)

There seems to be nothing else about in the immediate vicinity of the dwarf's body, although the wierd echoes from the streets above give a false alarm more than once. If anything, the corpse looks like it was flushed down from further upstream [to the right of the map].


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2012)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim isn't sure if Garold is just stating the obvious or had seen something he missed.  For now he just keeps his hammer ready.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Mar 3, 2012)

"Poor begger," murmurs Lorena, shaking her head.  Seeing signs that the corpse had been moved by the flow, she asks, "Shall we investigate upstream then?"  Lorena begins to head that direction, senses alert.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2012)

*nodding to the suggestion*


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2012)

Following the sluggish flow of the effluent back through the sewers, there is only one likely course that the corpse of Gottri Gurnisson could have followed. And that leads right back to the door to the hidden temple.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 5, 2012)

Garold cautiously follows along with the others, watching for signs for guards now that the underground chamber was disturbed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2012)

*Gorim Grimmson*

Gorim follows right behind Lorena, the heavy armors of the dwarfs making any attempt of stealth futile.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2012)

The trail leads back to the door of the secret temple. The body could have come from further upstream, the sewers merely flow past this point, not originate. From beyond the door a powerful smell cuts through the reek of the sewers - the clinical tang of carbolic soap.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 19, 2012)

Garold boldly grabs the door and opens it, ready for an assault.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2012)

Kildrak is right behind, protecting foolish human by his presence.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2012)

The door swings open into the large cellar room, but for those who have visited it before it is slightly different. The large magic circle that occupied most of the near half of the room is gone, and by the smell the flagstones have been scrubbed.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 19, 2012)

"Having been discovered, the chaos scum flee."  Garold mumbles to himself.









*OOC:*


 Maybe I overlooked this detail previously, but is the only exit from the room the one we used (into the sewers)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2012)

OOC: The only exit you can see, yes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2012)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"Do you think they came through the sewers to clean this room, or is their a hidden exit?" Gorim asks no one in particular. and starts to look around the room and using his hammer to check for unusual sounds by carefully hitting the walls.

[sblock=OOC]
I also rolled dungeoneering, perhaps it will help in this underground structure.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 20, 2012)

Gorim's search uncovers a secret that the group missed last time, a hidden door in the far right corner of the room. A section of "wall" most definitely isn't solid like the rest of the cellar, but stucco covering something thinner. There doesn't seem to be an obvious way of opening it, though.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 20, 2012)

OOC: Sure there is!

"Are we going in? I have universal key right here unless we find out how to open it from this side. Girl, care to show off your guild training?"


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 21, 2012)

Sword and shield still ready, Garold waits to see how the rogue handles this situation.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 22, 2012)

Lorena studies the area, figuring there is likely a switch, plate, or similar mechanism to operate the hidden door.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks like there is normally _no_ mechanism for opening it from this side, but because the door hasn't been properly closed  it may be possible to operate the latch with a slender tool of some kind.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 22, 2012)

Pulling out some tools, Lorena attempts to release the latch and lever the door open far enough to be able to pull on the edge.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 22, 2012)

Lorena manages to release the catch on the door. It opens towards her, and beyind is a dark corridor that runs immediately to the right, then turns immediately right again to head up some stairs.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 22, 2012)

Garold looks at the thief and then the dwarves.  "Nicely done.  Aarwyn would have blasted it open.  Do you feel comfortable sneaking a peak at what's up the stairs or do you want us to go up loudly?"


----------



## tiornys (Mar 23, 2012)

"Let me take a look."

Lorena moves stealthily down the corridor and examines the stairs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2012)

The stairs lead up a short flight (one storey's worth) and end in a closed wooden door.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 26, 2012)

Lorena turns back toward the group.  *Stairs,* she whispers, *and a door.  Come to the base of the steps, and I'll go up top.*

She then slips quietly up the stairs and examines the door, checking for signs of traps, obvious locks, anything visible around the edges, and anything she can hear from the other side.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2012)

[sblock=Lorena]
Lorena finds no evidence of traps. The door is not locked and has a fairly simple latch system that looks more complex than it is. She hears nothing through the door except perhaps the distant murmur of the streets. It is well sealed against light and there are no gaps to peek through.
[/sblock]


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 26, 2012)

Garold steps a little closer to the base of the stairs, enough to see Lorena at the top of the stairs.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 27, 2012)

Lorena cautiously opens the door just a touch, trying to be silent in doing so.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2012)

The door opens onto a wood-panelled room (disguised itself to be one of the wood panels). Across the room from Lorena is a large writing desk, expensive looking and tidy. A matching chair stands behind the desk and both are in front of a large window, its many leaded panes pooking out onto one of Bögenhafen's streets. There is along the wall to Lorena's left, closed but with daylight shining through a small window set in it. 

The room is empty of occupants.

OOC: More information forthcoming if you examine further.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 27, 2012)

Lorena beckons to those below, and then enters the room, taking a moment to just examine anything obvious.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 27, 2012)

"We shouldn't tramp through, check what you can and get out. We may come at other time, like say, at night." whispers runepriest.


----------



## FourMonos (Mar 27, 2012)

Garold nods at the dwarf's wisdom.  He stays down the stairs for now.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2012)

On the wall round to Lorena's right is a large map of Bögenhafen, and then anther door. Muffled sounds of people talking come from beyond both doors.

The desk is a fancy writing desk of leather inlaid on rosewood, carved in a style from about 200 years ago. There is a fancy quill-and-ink stand, some blotting sand and a few neatly ordered papers on the top, nothing else. 

OOC: Perception checks or specific examinations for anything further...  Map is much the same as the one in this post


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

Gorim respectfully follows the runesmith's suggestion and stays outside of the room.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 29, 2012)

Lorena quietly crosses to the desk and studies the papers, trying to decide if they look important.  She also examines the desk for drawers or compartments that might hide something of note.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 29, 2012)

The drawers are locked. The paperwork is mercantile inventories, ledgers covering the purchase and sale of a range of trade goods, mostly wine and timber. The paperwork, and the pen-holder, both bear the emblem of the letter "S" stamped on a barrel, the mark of the Steinhägen family, and some of the documents are signed by, or on behalf of, Franz Steinhägen.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 29, 2012)

_Locked drawers?  Could be something interesting there...._

Keeping her ears open for any signs of someone approaching one of the doors, Lorena sets to work unlocking the desk.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2012)

Lorena finds some more ledgers with much the same information and, tucked beneath them, a bronze medallion and several sheets of writing paper all marked with the emblem of a horned face within a pentagram, and the words "Ordo Septinarius" encircling it. One of the sheets bears writing (see attached).

She hears voices from the door to the outside, getting closer.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 31, 2012)

Lorena snatches the medallion and the sheet with writing, hastily tries to put everything back the way it was, closes the desk but doesn't bother locking it (unless doing so is _really_ easy), and quickly retreats from the room, closing the panel almost all the way, ready to latch it shut at the slightest sign of entry into the room.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2012)

The door to the outside opens. Lorena just has time to ascertain that two men have entered before she draws the secret door to. She can hear voices on the other side, muffled by the wood panelling.


----------



## tiornys (Apr 5, 2012)

Lorena quickly slips down the stairs and motions the others back into the cellar.  She slips a small obstruction into the cellar's secret door so it doesn't close all the way, and then closes it too.  Turning to the others, she whispers hurriedly.

*I was able to retrieve a couple of items before I was disturbed.  I don't think they heard me, but if they examine their desk they may notice the absence of these.*  She holds up the medallion and the sheet of paper.  *Linger here for a few, or move on quickly?*


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 5, 2012)

"I'd say we wait. These may condemn one man, that whos table you checked. If they come through this passage we know they know about the temple. Then we can put a stop on this. I'm not sure local magistrate will be eager to tackle with powerful groups."


----------



## FourMonos (Apr 5, 2012)

Garold whispers, "We may look a bit like we attacked a nobles house.  No one knows there was a temple here, but us.  The problem is, we don't know if the local magistrates or their leaders are members of the cult."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 6, 2012)

*Gorim Grimmson*

"In this case we have to make sure none of the cultists survive to report... or were you suggesting to leave chaos cultists to their dark doings?" Gorim asks the human grimly.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Gorim Grimmson
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 12 *Will* 13
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 37 / 37 *Bloodied*: 18
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Insanity:* 1
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 12 / 12
*At-Will Powers:* Brash Strike, Cleave
*Encounter Powers*: Dwarven Resilience, Hack and Hew, Boundless Endurance
*Daily Powers*: Driving Attack

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 6, 2012)

"We do not attack! Not openly at least. They have to come to us, to show they know about secret passage. This..." runepriest points at the letter "... will be our proof if we get into trouble, but we cannot storm the stronghold in which not all are guilty.

We wait in the lower room for a while. Lorena, can you hide our tracks and set something to know if there was opening of the door even if we are not there at the moment? You know, if we go on and they come after us? There is still plenty of underground to explore and I wouldn't wait more then...oh, lets say an hour?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2012)

You wait tensely in the hidden cellar, but nobody comes to investigate. Either someone is waiting up above the same as you, or Lorena's actions have gone un-noticed. Either way, you wait until you need to light a replacement torch, then explore the rest of the sewer system.

Aside from the corpse of Gottri and the hidden temple, there seems to be nothing else remiss in Bögenhafen's sewers. They empty down into the river, and in the northern part of the town they turn into open air middens. It is possible to use the minor sewers, if you wanted, to access some buildings, but it would involve a tight and unpleasant crawl.

OOC: See sewer map from a few pages back, gives you all the salient points.


----------

